# Trap



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Ok when i started this whole loft build i had planned on keeping rollers pigeons but after talking with club close by and all i am leaning more towards racing pigeons. So I am going to start on the walls this weekend and some other stuff what all will i need to do different. I know I will need trap how do i do this or which way is most effective thanks.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

brown7683 said:


> Ok when i started this whole loft build i had planned on keeping rollers pigeons but after talking with club close by and all i am leaning more towards racing pigeons. So I am going to start on the walls this weekend and some other stuff what all will i need to do different. I know I will need trap how do i do this or which way is most effective thanks.


I have a drop trap and really like it. A Google search or even a search here on PT will show you the simple design.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what I did was just cut a door (12inches tall by 16 inches there abouts) out of the side of the loft and put hinges on the top so the door swings into the loft.. you put a turning dowl next it so you can prop it open at the bottom about 4 or 5 inches..they just drop in..then you can close it at night or when all are in... it is hard for them to get out of this..unless they scale the wall and climb out..they tend to trap pretty quick with these..as from what I have seen the bobs are not as well liked when the can feel those on their back..


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Thanks all i will look into them i am going to work on framing some of the walls today hopefully. It is really hot here today think its suppose to get up to 98


----------

